# Any ideas on uses for a Stanley #70 Box Scraper?



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

These things look neat, but are mostly useless. Has anyone ever came up with a use for one in the woodshop?

For those who aren't familliar with the Stanley #70, it was designed, not for woodworkers, but for companies who wanted to reuse wooden shipping crates. They could quickly scrape off the lettering on the side and repaint their own logo.

I picked one up at a yard sale for $5- I couldn't resist. They sell on ebay for as much as $35. But I think I'll keep it and see if I can find some sort of use for it.

Any ideas?

I was thinking it might make a good cheese cutter…


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

You could hunt up some boxes and scrape them rascals.

Pop


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

I have one and I use it all the time, it is the perfect tool to scrap the wax off of exotic bowl blanks.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW- Roper, that's the first god idea I've ever heard about one of these!


----------



## WinterSun (Apr 3, 2011)

I've got one of those. My dad gave it to me along with a bunch of other small things. I'd be interested in finding a reason to pull it down once in a while.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I wonder if I could get it sharp enough to shave my dog?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would imagine your dog just gave you a dirty look…lol


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Could it be used to scrape glue squeeze out say in an edge joint glue up?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

While your dog might not like you using it on him, maybe you can use it to cut your toenails. For a woodworking application maybe it can be used for totem pole work, or maybe boat building.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a broken one I adapted with a blade sharpened to a point. Got mine from an old farm auction. I use it to strip bark off blocks of felled trees I collect year round… makes a quick job of it for crabapple trees.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

I second the glue squeeze out idea.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

The problem is it's an agressive plane, the blade edge is curved and the bottom slightly concave. So it would not do for glue squeezings- it would likely take too much off or mar the surface too much.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I meant "convex", not "concave"...


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Convexed, concaved, they a both curved, who can remember which is which.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

could it be used to scrape the shape into a windsor chair seat

thats all i have

dont think my cats would like to be shaved with it

Hooky


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

So- a little wood plane without a flat bottom, which swivels at the end of a long handle… Yet we woodworkers see one at a yard sale and we MUST buy it solely because of the Stanley name on it…

I saw that Kunz makes a new one copied from the Stanley version! How could there possibly be a market for it nowadays?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Hooky- That's a good idea… wonder if it would work…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Perhaps it can be used to scale fish…


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

saddletramp
concave is the scooped out area of a chair….
convex is scooped up…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe scrape paint off the house…?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I suggest admiring it; that's what I do. Stumps, we like to argue and I'm at least prone to go off the handle. I've been growing increasingly irritated by the number of stickers that show up on my tools, books, food, etc. I use my scraper to rid the World of said stickers. I really do, just saying.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Stumps, that Kunz looks a$$ backwards. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I think it is usually used on the pull stroke (as in both the photos I posted) but since it swivels, it can be used to push as well. I like the idea of using it to remove lables from food- I think I'll try it on a banana…


----------



## FoxMountainWoods (Apr 25, 2011)

Going way back in time to this thread, but I have one of these and was looking for what its original purpose was. Neat to know what it was originally used for. I picked mine up because it is a nice tool for planing rough boards in the lumber pile to get a better idea of what the grain is like. Because it is slightly convex, it is quite aggressive and a couple pulls will give you a good idea of what is under the dirty, grey surface of a rough board. Keep it hanging next to the lumber rack and it saves your nicely honed block plane for other things.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Foxy*- You, my friend have just given me a good use for this thing! Thanks a bundle- have a cold one on me!


----------



## FoxMountainWoods (Apr 25, 2011)

Now does anyone know if the bevel should go up or down?


----------



## BoatbuilderJake (Apr 15, 2016)

We use them when building carvel-planked wooden boats. The inside of the planks has to be "backed out" so that it follows the shape of the curved frame, and these suckers do a great job for the shallower curves.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Bevel down or up, whichever works the best..

Menards and others print a bar code on their lumber, and there are usually crayons marks on the boards as well, the #70 will scrape that right off. Those glued on labels? Same thing.


----------



## nomercadies (Dec 31, 2011)

There are only two choices, convex or concave (well, I guess you could include "flat…")
I haven't figured out how to remember convex, but concave is easy. I think of a cave, an indentation in the side of a mountain or hill. So, con-cave means the middle curves away from you. Then convex doesn't matter, because it doesn't mean concave.

Not scientific, but then again, I'm no scientist.

If you confuse flat with either convex or concave, then you must have people reading things for you. Ask them.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

As Nomercadies
"cave" is the trick to use.
concave is the inside of a bowl
convex is the other side


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

If you remove the blade and components, it make a good egg beater.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Takes off bar codes that some stores print right on the lumber…

Takes a dried bead of glue off of a glue joint with ease…


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe could shave with it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Get it Bronze plated, call it Veritas #70…sell it for a couple hundred bucks….and listen to all those buyers saying how they "LOVE IT!"


----------



## RustyWedgie (Mar 7, 2021)

Okay, Okay (new member here) The box scrapers are kinda useless, but still kinda neat looking. I have an old one (scraper that is), that my grandfather used to use to trim down the stantion planks after the dairy cows chewed them up. I have become kinda attached to it (emotionally, not physically!). Anyway, my son recently dropped in on the shop floor and broke the thumb screw in two. If anyone out there in sawdust land has an extra vintage thumbscrew I could purchase I would be grateful. Hell, the thumb screw may be the one piece on this that has a use. Anyways, thanks for reading, hope the post isn't inappropriate. Look forward to being a member
Rusty Wedgie


----------



## ExTex (Dec 3, 2021)

Makes an excellent, non-chemical finish remover, especially for table surfaces. Tweak the edge profile to be more like that of a smooth plane blade, prep it like an aggressive card scraper and pull layers of finish off like magic!


----------



## DevinT (Mar 25, 2021)

> I have one and I use it all the time, it is the perfect tool to scrap the wax off of exotic bowl blanks.
> 
> - Roper


Not just bowl blanks, but rough sawn exotics have wax capped ends too.

Now I want one of these box scrapers for that purpose.


----------

